# So word on the street is...



## AdironRider (Jan 24, 2013)

That Lindsey Vonn and Tiger Woods are bumping uglies/ talking about marriage. 

Sorry to crush some dreams here.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ance-Olympic-skier-Lindsey-Vonn-heats-up.html


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 24, 2013)

Hmm, I did not know that she had a side job as a Perkins waitress.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2013)

What are you doing on that trashy site?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2013)

I also read that Tiger supposedly just proposed to his EX?!?!

Who knows???


----------



## marcski (Jan 24, 2013)

IMHO, Elin is a lot hotter than Lindsey.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 24, 2013)

That and ole LV will whup his AZ physically , if he messes around on HER. And she won't need no stinkin 9. Iron to do it


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 24, 2013)

Given that a supermodel could kick Tigers ass, I imagine Lindsey wouldnt even have to get angry. More like swatting a fly.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2013)

Lindsey Vonn doesn't strike me as exceptionally intelligent, so I think it's possible.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah and Woodsy will look pretty funny with a size 9 skiboot up his
 AZ


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2013)

marcski said:


> IMHO, Elin is a lot hotter than Lindsey.



+1


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, if that's true my opinion of Lindsey just plummeted.


----------



## abovetreeline (Jan 24, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> Wow, if that's true my opinion of Lindsey just plummeted.



haha it is a questionable move... oh well


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 24, 2013)

LV doesn't need his fame or cash......she's got her own.  Dumb move if it's legit.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2013)

drjeff said:


> I also read that Tiger supposedly just proposed to his EX?!?!
> 
> Who knows???


That's what I heard too, also heard there was clauses that would give her a ton of money if he cheated again.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2013)

marcski said:


> IMHO, Elin is a lot hotter than Lindsey.


Definitely


----------



## gostan (Jan 25, 2013)

Who really gives a damn!  It is obvious that too many skiers are spending way too much time indoors dwelling on the super cold temps out there...........


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 25, 2013)

Including you.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2013)

Certainly would create quite the conundrum of where to locate the primary residence.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Certainly would create quite the conundrum of where to locate the primary residence.



I think Wyoming would be the most logical choice.  




TheBEast said:


> *LV doesn't need his fame or cash......she's got her own.*  Dumb move if it's legit.




Lindsey Vonn begs for dirty Rama Noodles that have fallen from a table compared to Tiger Woods.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> That's what I heard too, also heard there was clauses that would give her a ton of money if he cheated again.



I read that too!  Some INSANE numbers like a 200 MILLION DOLLAR prenup (she got something like 100 million in the divorce) and then a seperate 150 million dollar additonal payment if he cheats again???  

Elin must be something amazing!!!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Lindsey Vonn begs for dirty Rama Noodles that have fallen from a table compared to Tiger Woods.



I'd venture a guess that today atleast, with Tiger not nearly the sponsors dream that he once was, and Lindsey's sponsor stock being pretty high right now, that while he still makes more in sponsorship $$ than she does, with what i'm sure Red Bull, and Underarmor, Head, Oakley, Audi, Rolex and Vail pay her that it's not nearly the spread in $$ that many might think it would be.  

With the Sochi Olympics coming up about a year from now, i'm guessing that Lindsey will be signing a few more endorsement deals and/or larger current ones if they're up for renewal this year. Tiger might need to have an old "Tiger like" year to keep ahead of Lindsey sponsorship wise  :lol:


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 25, 2013)

You are high if you think Lindsey is even close to Tiger in earnings. 

He gets 3 million just for one appearance. Im willing to bet thats probably what Lindsey gets all year. Skiers and snowboarders dont make that much money. Lets put it this way, Tommy Moe is still doing ski lessons, and he won Olympic Gold as well.  

Noone I know who doesnt ski really knows who Lindsey Vonn is, if they do, they just assume Olmpics and only give a shit once a four years. Tiger on the other hand is known by pretty much every person in this country over the age of 12. 

Nike contract anyone? Thats like 8 figures a year as it is.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2013)

drjeff said:


> *I'd venture a guess that *today atleast, with Tiger not nearly the sponsors dream that he once was, and Lindsey's sponsor stock being pretty high right now, that while he still makes more in sponsorship $$ than she does, with what i'm sure Red Bull, and Underarmor, Head, Oakley, Audi, Rolex and Vail pay her that* it's not nearly the spread in $$ that many might think it would be.  *



I do.  

Golf isnt just > than skiing.  
Golf is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> than skiing.

  I guarantee that in Tiger Woods' best year, he made more $$ than Lindsey Vonn's career earnings from every FIS win and every endorsement contract she's ever had or is currently signed to_ combined_.

  He's had numerous > $100M years.  Plus, even with his "depressed earnings", he's still pulling down something like $60M a year, Vonn cant even come remotely close to that.



AdironRider said:


> *Noone I know who doesnt ski really knows who Lindsey Vonn is*, if they  do, they just assume Olmpics and only give a shit once a four years.  Tiger on the other hand is known by pretty much every person in this  country over the age of 12.



Percentage of Americans who know who Tiger Woods is?    Probably 98% (possibly more)
Percentage of Americans who know who Lindsey Vonn is?   Probably 19% (possibly less)


----------



## timm (Jan 25, 2013)

Forget Americans, Woods is one of the most recognizable celebrities on Earth. Woods annual earnings, even in these "bad" years are many times what Vonn has made in her entire career.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> You are high if you think Lindsey is even close to Tiger in earnings.
> 
> He gets 3 million just for one appearance. Im willing to bet thats probably what Lindsey gets all year. Skiers and snowboarders dont make that much money. Lets put it this way, Tommy Moe is still doing ski lessons, and he won Olympic Gold as well.
> 
> ...



Not to split hairs, but as a golfer and a skier,  I kind of lump "appearnce fees" into winnings when it comes to a golfers income, which is seperate from sponsors endorsements.  So for those 1/2 dozen or so tournaments where Tiger isn't playing in a PGA sanctioned event (can't give out appearnance fees in a PGA sanctioned event) and say some sheik in Dubai gives him in the past 3 million (this year he was "only" worth 1.5 million to show up) or some new chinese billionaire pays him an appearance fee to come play in an event at the course linked to the casino in Shanghei that he just developed, that atleast in my mind is seperate earnings wise than what he gets for the result of his on course efforts over 4 days and 72 holes of competition.

Tiger still has his BIG Nike contract for sure(he's actually now their #2 paid golfer behind newly signed Rory McElroy from Ireland - who BTW is dating the very attractive tennis star Caroline Wozniacki), but you son't see his face all over Buick, or Amex, or Rolex or etc, etc, etc adds like you used too. A solid year this year after some good results for him last year might change that once again.  But even in the golf world, the once heralded "Tiger Woods designed signature golf courses" that used to adorn many a new high end golf communtity piece of advertising you just don't see anymore.  

He makes a crap load of sponsors cash by most anyone's accounts for sure, but the number and size of sponsors checks that he's cashing today aren't nearly what they were before "the 9 iron hit the teeth" 

Also, LV is gaining in the US market, and is BIG in the European market.  With Underarmor putting her in media and print adds where it's just her and Tom Brady as the featured athletes, I'm guessing that the folks out of Baltimore are paying her easily 7 figures to wear their logo on her turtlenecks and other sportswear.  And I think that we can alll agree that the Southeast Asian's behind Redbull pay their top athletes some decent change per year too.


----------



## Rambo (Jan 25, 2013)

Does all this mean that when I am in the supermarket next week, I'll see Lindsey's and Tigers faces photoshoped together on the front pages of the National Enquirer, Star... etc.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Also, *LV is gaining in the US market, and is BIG in the European market.*  With Underarmor putting her in media and print adds where it's just her and Tom Brady as the featured athletes, I'm guessing that the folks out of Baltimore are paying her easily 7 figures to wear their logo on her turtlenecks and other sportswear.  And I think that we can alll agree that the Southeast Asian's behind Redbull pay their top athletes some decent change per year too.



It's still chump-change compared to Tiger.  They're not even in the same zipcode in terms of earnings!  

Look, when Vonn failed to pay her income taxes in 2010 (her best year) the bill was $1.7M.  That's all the info you need to know her total income is less than what Tiger Woods bets on the under/over in the Superbowl.......at the last minute......because he's bored.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 25, 2013)

From what I could find,she made almost 6 million after the O's in 2010.$466,000 in prize money.Paywizard estimated she earned 3 million last year.Poor tiger's dropped from 75 million to 58 million as of last May.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 25, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Not to split hairs, but as a golfer and a skier,  I kind of lump "appearnce fees" into winnings when it comes to a golfers income, which is seperate from sponsors endorsements.  So for those 1/2 dozen or so tournaments where Tiger isn't playing in a PGA sanctioned event (can't give out appearnance fees in a PGA sanctioned event) and say some sheik in Dubai gives him in the past 3 million (this year he was "only" worth 1.5 million to show up) or some new chinese billionaire pays him an appearance fee to come play in an event at the course linked to the casino in Shanghei that he just developed, that atleast in my mind is seperate earnings wise than what he gets for the result of his on course efforts over 4 days and 72 holes of competition.
> 
> Tiger still has his BIG Nike contract for sure(he's actually now their #2 paid golfer behind newly signed Rory McElroy from Ireland - who BTW is dating the very attractive tennis star Caroline Wozniacki), but you son't see his face all over Buick, or Amex, or Rolex or etc, etc, etc adds like you used too. A solid year this year after some good results for him last year might change that once again.  But even in the golf world, the once heralded "Tiger Woods designed signature golf courses" that used to adorn many a new high end golf communtity piece of advertising you just don't see anymore.
> 
> ...



You are pretty clearly missing cause and effect. 

You dont see Tiger on golf course developments anymore because of the housing crisis, not because he went to town on some porn stars. 

Keep on keepin on I suppose, but you are delusional. Tiger makes more in a year before stepping on a course than Lindsey has made in her entire life. 

You are giving way to much credit and faith to what extreme athletes make. They really dont make much but their expenses are paid for pretty much year round, which is pretty sweet for them. 

The closest extreme athlete is Jon Ollson (however you spell it) and he isnt even close to Tiger, more like his caddy level of income and blows it on Lambo's and image type stuff.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> The closest extreme athlete is Jon Ollson (however you spell it) and he isnt even close to Tiger, *more like his caddy level of income* and blows it on Lambo's and image type stuff.



Actually, I bet Tiger Woods' long-time caddy Steve Williams has also made more $$$$$ than Lindsey Vonn's career earnings AND endorsement deals combined.  Not too many caddies dabble in philanthropic ventures.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## kingslug (Jan 25, 2013)

Upsetting this is........


----------



## Puck it (Jan 25, 2013)

Little bit of an eighthead going on, but she can still eat crackers, mind you.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 25, 2013)

Before his divorce, Tiger was just shy of being a billionaire.  LV is on the lower end of the millionaire spectrum.

To put that in perspective:  If you stacked up a million dollars worth of $100 bills so they were 1 story high you'd look at that like, "Damn, that's a lotta duckets!  I'd like to have that."  Now do the same with a billion dollars and it would be 1000 stories tall, over 10,000 feet high.  You could BASE jump off it and not even have to open your chute right away.

Anyway, I think this rumor is total BS.  And it'd be kinda stupid.  How could someone who's that into skiing be into someone that I'm not sure even know's how to ski.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2013)

Frankly, in terms of female hotness, I think LV is ridiculously overrated.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 25, 2013)

Lindsey Vonn net worth = $3M http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-athletes/lindsey-vonn-net-worth/

Tiger Woods net worth = $500M  http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-athletes/richest-golfers/tiger-woods-net-worth/

I'm sure Tiger's real motivation in this relationship is to be worth $503M


----------



## marcski (Jan 25, 2013)

Tiger could never earn another dime and he'd still have a greater net worth than Lindsey even if she wins 3 golds in Sochi!


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 25, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Frankly, in terms of female hotness, I think LV is ridiculously overrated.



Agreed.  I'd be afraid to go downtown on her, she could crack my skull like a walnut with those thighs.


----------



## ChicoKat (Jan 25, 2013)

Two words for this thread: Julia Mancuso


----------



## darent (Jan 25, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> Wow, if that's true my opinion of Lindsey just plummeted.



+2 or 3, why would you want to bring that  dude in your life,great track record for a relationship


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Lindsey Vonn net worth = $3M http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-athletes/lindsey-vonn-net-worth/
> 
> Tiger Woods net worth = $500M  http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-athletes/richest-golfers/tiger-woods-net-worth/
> 
> I'm sure Tiger's real motivation in this relationship is to be worth $503M



Lmao


----------



## SKI-3PO (Jan 26, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Lindsey Vonn net worth = $3M http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-athletes/lindsey-vonn-net-worth/
> 
> Tiger Woods net worth = $500M  http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-athletes/richest-golfers/tiger-woods-net-worth/
> 
> I'm sure Tiger's real motivation in this relationship is to be worth $503M



You need to divide that in half


----------



## Rambo (Jan 26, 2013)

*Spoiler alert*

SPOILER ALERT!!!!


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...yG1yDQPot_Jyr9P-gfDc4Qg&bvm=bv.41524429,d.dmQ



Looks like all the negative publicity and such (like low-life scum posting the most vile offensive and deragatory comments on her facebook page) has LV pisxed off and she is lashing out by taking it out on her competitors.



She just won the WC giant slalom race over Tina Maze, and had huge margins over everybody else.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2013)

Rambo said:


> SPOILER ALERT!!!!



A "SPOILER ALERT" doesnt really do people much good if people have no idea what you're "spoiling" (there's a FIS thread for World Cup talk).


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 26, 2013)

So is this .confirmed or just a rumor?

It's weird when people are famous and their relationships become of particular interest to others. I'm not one to judge. Hope she's happy and keeps on winning.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 26, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Frankly, in terms of female hotness, I think LV is ridiculously overrated.


Even more overrated than her earnings according to some in this thread. :lol:

Joking aside, I completely agree. I don't get the appeal many see. Maybe if she ditched the extensive make up and Hollywood glam job. Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 26, 2013)

I can't beleive I actually read this thread.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2013)

snoseek said:


> I can't beleive I actually read this thread.



+1000, who cares about celebrities.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 27, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Frankly, in terms of female hotness, I think LV is ridiculously overrated.



Yeah young blonde, worth $3 million bucks with thighs that could crush you.

So overrated.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Yeah young blonde, worth $3 million bucks with thighs that could crush you.
> 
> So overrated.



Yup, no chance in hell if I'm Tiger I'd allow that total Dog to handle my 1 iron


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> *I'm not one to judge.* Hope she's happy and keeps on winning.



I'm not normally either, but this one's so easy that you needn't have to have passed the bar.



riverc0il said:


> Joking aside, I completely agree.* I don't get the appeal many see.* Maybe if she ditched the extensive make up and Hollywood glam job. Maybe. Maybe not.



Take away the skiing accomplishments, and no one would think she's anything special.  You walk into any bar in the city, and there are anywhere from 1 to 12 better looking women than her in the bar.  She's pretty, but that's about it.



steamboat1 said:


> Yeah young blonde, worth $3 million bucks *with thighs that could crush you.
> *



Ugh...if, you're, ummmm.....into that sort of...uhhhh...masculine thighs that could "crush you" sort of thing? 

  Sure;  I suppose.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bring it on.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2013)

She just made it official on Facebook.





> I  guess it wasn't a well-kept secret but yes, I am dating Tiger Woods.   Our relationship evolved from a friendship into something more over  these past few months and it has made me very happy.  I don't plan on  addressing this further as I would like to keep that part of my life  between us, my family and close friends.  Thank you for understanding  and your continued support!  xo LV


----------



## bobbutts (Mar 18, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Yeah young blonde, worth $3 million bucks with thighs that could crush you.
> 
> So overrated.


She has incredible strength without looking like a bodybuilder.  While that's not usually on the top of my list of attractive things, I'd by lying if I said there was no interest.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 18, 2013)

Its all downhill from here.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 18, 2013)

Seeing how Elin is dating her billionaire neighbor, he had to move one. I think I heard that the new guys yacht is even bigger than Tigre's


----------



## TheArchitect (Mar 18, 2013)

At least she knows what she's getting into, unlike Elin.  Still hard to believe she'd be into him based on my impression of her public persona.


----------



## marcski (Mar 18, 2013)

TheArchitect said:


> At least she knows what she's getting into, unlike Elin.  Still hard to believe she'd be into him based on my impression of her public persona.



Why? What is your impression of her public persona?


----------



## TheArchitect (Mar 18, 2013)

marcski said:


> Why? What is your impression of her public persona?



This is kinda hard to describe.  She's always struck me as a clean cut, fun loving 'girl next door' type who happens to be an amazing skier.  For whatever reason it's hard for me to imagine that type of person willingly hooking up with someone known to have cheated on his wife with 20 or so women and porn stars.

Hey, for all I know she likes to get freaky and Tiger is the perfect match for her.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> She just made it official on Facebook.
> 
> View attachment 8337



I don't care about Hollywood people, but wish them all the BST.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2013)

TheArchitect said:


> This is kinda hard to describe.*  She's always struck me as a clean cut, fun loving 'girl next door' type who happens to be an amazing skier.*  For whatever reason it's hard for me to imagine that type of person willingly hooking up with someone known to have cheated on his wife with 20 or so women and porn stars.



Funny; she's always struck me as a dopey, wild blonde, party type who happens to be an amazing skier.


----------



## TheArchitect (Mar 18, 2013)

I never said anything about being bright


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 18, 2013)

She seems to be really into the celebrity and fashion scene. I've never seen her as being a clean cut girl next door type. Not to surprised about this one.

I haven't followed golf since I did the sensible thing and walked off the course for good. But I occasionally see articles through my news feed that suggest Tiger is playing much better. Is his golf game linked to his libido? :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2013)

Lynsey starts dating Tiger the scumbag......blows out knee.  Coincidence???


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd hit it.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 19, 2013)

This has definately moved me firmly into the Julia camp now.


----------



## dmc (Mar 19, 2013)

Everyone just wants to be happy...  Everyone..


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 19, 2013)

TheArchitect said:


> This is kinda hard to describe. She's always struck me as a clean cut, fun loving 'girl next door' type who happens to be an amazing skier. For whatever reason it's hard for me to imagine that type of person willingly hooking up with someone known to have cheated on his wife with 20 or so women and porn stars.
> 
> Hey, for all I know she likes to get freaky and Tiger is the perfect match for her.




From my experience, the clean-cut, girl-next-door types are generally much bigger freaks than the ones who look like they would be.

Most women also have this "I can fix him" or "He won't be like that with ME" mentality, which would explain her seeming lack of concern with his infidelity.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 19, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> From my experience, the clean-cut, girl-next-door types are generally much bigger freaks than the ones who look like they would be.
> 
> Most women also have this "I can fix him" or "He won't be like that with ME" mentality, which would explain her seeming lack of concern with his infidelity.



I'm guessing that both of them have a certain mental characteristic that has allowed them to have the dedication to spend that extra hour practicing/training or that extra time in the gym to get to the level in their respective sports where they're so good that even if they're not having a "100%" they can still beat their competition the vast majority of the time.  And then also have that mental ability to be able to essentially "turn off all the outside pressures" to perform when he steps up to the 1st tee or Lindsey slides into the starting gate, and then be able to deliver time and time again under pressure.  This is a trait that neither one will have to explain to the other, and i'm sure on some level that makes it easier.

Secondly, Tiger's ex was a Nanny for another PGA Tour golfer (Jesper Parnevik) prior to meeting him, so she somewhat came from the golfing world.  Lindsey's ex was an elite level ski racer and ski coach, so he totally came from within the ski world.  Now, they've both got someone from outside of their own world, and that person also likes to on a recreational level participate in the others sport. There's probably a bunch to be said for that

Add in the fact that they're both used to being in the media spotlight (it wasn't too big a secret that both of their ex's weren't too fond of being a "public figure by association") and I can see how it can get going.


----------



## TheArchitect (Mar 19, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> From my experience, the clean-cut, girl-next-door types are generally much bigger freaks than the ones who look like they would be.
> 
> Most women also have this "I can fix him" or "He won't be like that with ME" mentality, which would explain her seeming lack of concern with his infidelity.



Sounds like you have some fun experience ;-)

Hey, if they're both happy then good for them.  She knows his history so she won't have anyone to blame but herself if he cheats on her.

I think riverc0il makes a good point.  Tiger does seem to be playing a lot better recently.  Maybe LV is allowing him to get his freak on again.


----------



## marcski (Mar 19, 2013)

TheArchitect said:


> This is kinda hard to describe.  She's always struck me as a clean cut, fun loving 'girl next door' type who happens to be an amazing skier.  For whatever reason it's hard for me to imagine that type of person willingly hooking up with someone known to have cheated on his wife with 20 or so women and porn stars.
> 
> Hey, for all I know she likes to get freaky and Tiger is the perfect match for her.



I kind of agree...but for other reasons...I see her as kind of uptight and concerned about her image.  So that's why I also see it as an "odd" couple at least from her perspective.  But then again, what the hell do I know?  If they are happy together....all the power to them and I couldn't care less.


----------



## dmc (Mar 19, 2013)

I bet she's an animal in the sack... just sayin...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2013)

marcski said:


> So that's why II could care less.



+100 me to.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll file this under WGAF: Who Gives A Fudgesicle. 

:lol:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2013)

marcski said:


> I kind of agree...but for other reasons...I see her as kind of uptight and concerned about her image.  So that's why I also see it as an "odd" couple at least from her perspective.  But then again, what the hell do I know?  If they are happy together....all the power to them and* I could care less*.



I completely disagree.    I couldnt care less about Tiger and Vonn.


----------



## kickstand (Mar 19, 2013)

dmc said:


> I bet she's an animal in the sack... just sayin...



+1

$1000 says she's a screamer....


----------



## marcski (Mar 19, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I completely disagree.    I couldnt care less about Tiger and Vonn.



LOl, Yes, I couldN'T care less!  Thanks.  (I corrected the original!).


----------



## marcski (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's what Lindsey had to say about Tiger 3 years ago after he came out:_

And like millions of Americans, Vonn can't help poking fun at Woods'  staged event. When a member of her Vonn-tourage tells her that Woods  gave a few friends hugs after ending his statement, she cracks, "They're  like, 'Yeah, you're awesome, you go have that sex.' " The room breaks  into a laugh. Then she describes a skit she would want to perform if  asked to host Saturday Night Live: picture Vonn at Woods' podium, blue  backdrop and all. "There's something you don't know about me," Vonn says  in a faux solemn, apologetic voice. "Tiger, you're like my idol, and I  too have a sex problem." More laughter. "That would be freaking funny._

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/golf-...-tiger-woods-back-during-162447088--golf.html


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2013)

marcski said:


> Here's what Lindsey had to say about Tiger 3 years ago after he came out:_
> 
> And like millions of Americans, Vonn can't help poking fun at Woods'  staged event. When a member of her Vonn-tourage tells her that Woods  gave a few friends hugs after ending his statement, she cracks, "They're  like, 'Yeah, you're awesome, you go have that sex.' " The room breaks  into a laugh. Then she describes a skit she would want to perform if  asked to host Saturday Night Live: picture Vonn at Woods' podium, blue  backdrop and all. "There's something you don't know about me," Vonn says  in a faux solemn, apologetic voice. "Tiger, you're like my idol, and I  too have a sex problem." More laughter. "That would be freaking funny._
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/golf-...-tiger-woods-back-during-162447088--golf.html



Who's going to go post that on her facebook page?:-D


----------



## TheArchitect (Mar 19, 2013)

I was just about to post that link.  Perhaps I'll revisit my impression of her.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 11, 2013)

That girls friend isn't impressed either...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 11, 2013)

well played...


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 5, 2013)

Article in today's NY Post says Lindsey was asked to pee in a cup for the IOC while at some gala function. I guess these things are random, but seriously? They tracked her down and demanded entrance into a private party wtf? But the Post says she took it in stride and I never question the NY Post lol


----------



## AdironRider (Jun 5, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Article in today's NY Post says Lindsey was asked to pee in a cup for the IOC while at some gala function. I guess these things are random, but seriously? They tracked her down and demanded entrance into a private party wtf? But the Post says she took it in stride and I never question the NY Post lol



This is par for the course with IOC testing. I'm not opposed as the real cheaters would always be "tied up" and getting out of it.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 5, 2013)

I think ski stef is hotter.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Article in today's NY Post says Lindsey was asked to pee in a cup for the IOC while at some gala function. I guess these things are random, but seriously? They tracked her down and demanded entrance into a private party wtf? But the Post says she took it in stride and I never question the NY Post lol



I suppose Tiger will have to get used to that quick call then pee in a cup thing as Golf becomes an Olympic sport in 2016, and there's a very good chance that he'll be teeing it up in Rio for the US then

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bigbog (Jun 6, 2013)

st. Bear said:


> hmm, i did not know that she had a side job as a perkins waitress.



rotfl....
Seems like a perfect match for each other........maybe she can do the driving when the pressure's on.



andyzee said:


> I think ski stef is hotter.




+1


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 9, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> This is par for the course with IOC testing. I'm not opposed as the real cheaters would always be "tied up" and getting out of it.



I agree with random testing, but the truth is, it cannot be enforced fairly.  Just try to "randomly test" a Chinese athlete, for instance.


----------



## octopus (Jun 10, 2013)

andyzee said:


> I think ski stef is hotter.



yup^.  would lindsey and tigers celeb couple name be liger? napoleon dynamite would be proud.


----------



## Rambo (Jun 10, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Article in today's NY Post says Lindsey was asked to pee in a cup for the IOC while at some gala function. I guess these things are random, but seriously? They tracked her down and demanded entrance into a private party wtf? But the Post says she took it in stride and I never question the NY Post lol



Urine analysis will not detect Human Growth Hormone. Only a high tech blood test could detect HGH.


----------



## marcski (Jun 10, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Urine analysis will not detect Human Growth Hormone. Only a high tech blood test could detect HGH.
> 
> View attachment 8989



Don't hide behind the bush, Rambo. Let's hear what you have to say about Women's Tennis.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 10, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Urine analysis will not detect Human Growth Hormone. Only a high tech blood test could detect HGH.
> 
> View attachment 8989


Steroids her no that is all natural.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Article in today's NY Post says Lindsey was asked to pee in a cup for the IOC while at some gala function. I guess these things are random, but seriously? They tracked her down and demanded entrance into a private party wtf? But the Post says she took it in stride and I never question the NY Post lol



Ted Ligety put up a on his FB page today a picture of him with an IOC "pee tester" checking him in an airport parking lot with a caption referencing Lindsey's surprise IOC check last week

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

